# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  BUY your 6TH bag slot -- Before you buy a 20 slot bug, here is why

## EventPRO

Currently on my server 400 Gems is going for 1 gold. It won't last forever, but if you put an 8 slot bag in that slot it is the same thing as upgrading from a 12 to a 20 slot bag.


Edit: cant fix the typo in title =/

----------


## moonk1n

I really don't get anything from what you're saying. :/

Could you please try to be a little more specific ?

----------


## Nikentic

Buy the last bag slot for 400 gems instead of upgrading your other bags. 400 gems usually goes for 1g while a bag upgrade is more expensive.

----------


## Ceronn

Option 1:

Buy a 20 slot bag for 12g to replace one of your current 12 slot bags

Cost: 12g
Increased storage: 8


Option 2:

Buy 400 gems for 1g
Spend 400 gems to get an additional bag slot
Buy a 12 slot bag for 20s

Cost: 1g20s
Additional storage: 12

----------


## Reiu

Option 3, if you want to be cheap and need long term storage:
buy a character slot. 800 gems, that is 2g, 4x12slot bags for 80s total, that is 2g80s and you have 68 storage slots.

Option 4: buy a second account, which of course you can't for ingame gems, but perhaps you can make a trade with a friend? this is going to be a bit costly thou, 10gold or so
create a character there and mail him/her all unneeded items (can't be bound thou so not that useful), when you need them, mail them back. unlimited storage!

----------


## DivineWizard

> Buy the last bag slot for 400 gems instead of upgrading your other bags. 400 gems usually goes for 1g while a bag upgrade is more expensive.


hey just sayin', you can buy more then one extra bag slot.. ive bought 3 thus far.. dunno how many more i can buy

----------


## G0tMilk

> hey just sayin', you can buy more then one extra bag slot.. ive bought 3 thus far.. dunno how many more i can buy


IIRC you can buy 4 extra bag slots in total, unless they changed it since beta when I last checked when there was free gems.

Edit: Would also like to point out that you are better off buying BANK slots, at least that's what I did. Bag slots are limited to that character, while upgrading the bank slots is better overall if your a alt-aholic like myself.

----------


## Daldred

Im such a nerd, already spent like 80 dollars in ****ing gems, got 3 extra bag slots, 3 extra bank slots and more than 100 tonics lol

----------


## Thunderballs

> Im such a nerd, already spent like 80 dollars in ****ing gems, got 3 extra bag slots, 3 extra bank slots and more than 100 tonics lol


Now you need to do a refund/chargeback on all that stuff and the account

----------

